# USG and UFO's



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

March 3, 2006
What does the discussion about an alleged U.S. Government operation called “Project SERPO” mean to us in our everyday lives and for our future, as individuals, nationally and globally?

The claims that a U.S. joint-service military team of 12 personnel were specially trained to accompany friendly visitors from another planet back to their home planet in the ‘60s and ‘70s spark our imagination and skepticism. Both reactions seem normal and healthy.

There are many covert, clandestine, “black” programs conducted by elements of the U.S. Government and military, and by other governments and militaries internationally. Many of these operations undoubtedly would be surprising, shocking or disturbing.

Over the years, many such activities have been revealed. The disclosure is sometimes by insiders, sometimes by outside researchers and investigators and often by both. People involved in keeping secret or disclosing information of this kind may have different motives and methods. 

Legitimate secrecy to ensure national security is certainly valid. Yet, secrecy obviously can sometimes be used as a smokescreen to unnecessarily hide questionable activities or information the American public probably should know about. “Disinformation” and psychological operations (PSYOP) can cleverly use information that is partially true and partially false to accomplish certain goals.

In the case of “Project SERPO” and alleged related programs “Project CRYSTAL KNIGHT” and “Project BISHOP,” secrecy and security of information could be absolutely necessary and valid. Or, secrecy could be unnecessary and questionable. 

Still another probable complexity is that some information might be reasonable to gradually release about UFOs, yet other information needs to be held back. And, these conditions change as Americans and people internationally become more mature thinkers about the kinds of situations being explored and discussed. 

These stories could be a disinformation PSYOP to mask sensitive information and operations or for some other legitimate or illegitimate purposes.

NEED TO KNOW

Most of us have heard the phrase used in the military and intelligence circles, “need to know.” It defines what information should be shared or passed on. Do we have a need to know about something? Does the next person have the same need to know, or is it different for that person? Using this concept helps keep people aware of information security, which can be very important.

There are probably many things that we don’t have a need to know. Things that we might not want to know. Things that for one reason or another are outside of our areas of interest. Things too unpleasant. Things too complex to grasp. Or, things that are difficult to understand and that might result in misunderstanding or negative outcomes for us.

These are all judgment calls, of course, and there can be many different views about different situations, different groups of people and different individuals. 

We don’t tell a small child things we would tell an adult. We don’t tell our grandmother what we might tell a trusted mate or lover. Or, maybe we might explain things differently in these cases.

In situations such as claims that there have been diplomatic relations established with extraterrestrial visitors and various kinds of exchanges, there would obviously be a complex situation in evaluating the application of need to know.

In discussing what kind of information should be made known about sensitive matters, we probably should take into account all the possible factors. What is the “worst-case scenario?” What is the “best-case scenario?” What are the pros and cons of a certain course of action or results of and reactions to certain information. What “blowback,” negative boomeranging consequences, if any, might occur?

DISCLOSURE OF SENSTIVE PROGRAMS

One recent example of a sensitive military and intelligence program that was top secret, then became open, is the phenomena often called “remote viewing.” 

For many years, programs coordinated by Army intelligence, the DIA and CIA kept developments, research and operations about remote viewing quite secret.

But, eventually, because of various factors, these remote viewing programs became public and we learned about this interesting aspect of human development, human psychology and physics.

For those unfamiliar with it, “RV” is a technique that uses the unconscious mind to tap into apparent lines of information for information-gathering in ways that are similar to our intuition and inner instincts. Over the years, personnel in these covert programs refined these skills and understanding of the underlying science. It’s not so different from the idea that we can learn from our dreams, from our gut feelings, from meditation and from prayer.

Now, anyone can take a remote viewing course or read a book on it written by the Army intel guys and scientists who worked on the secret projects. The sky didn’t fall. Society didn’t collapse because remote viewing programs became public. In fact, when you learn about what these people accomplished, it can make us respect their willingness to “think outside the box.” They took bold and creative steps to discover important kinds of knowledge that is still developing.

The disclosure of secret remote viewing programs probably didn’t hurt our national security. It probably did help Americans and people worldwide gain a new understanding of this important aspect of ongoing human development and the role of Americans in it.

KNOWLEDGE AND HUMAN DEVELOPMENT

It has sometimes been said about U.S. military technology such as aircraft and other developments that whatever you can imagine about the state of technological knowledge, the scientists and engineers actually working it are probably 20 years in advance of your imagination.

And, as we often remind ourselves, being technologically advanced does not always mean that we are advanced in our human development and our spiritual development. Instead of using our scientific and other knowledge to heal and uplift the human race, we often use our expertise to kill and destroy. Kill and destroy not only other human beings, but also the quality of life on Earth, wildlife, oceans, rivers, forests and now, Earth’s global climate. 

When we apply this scenario of a sometimes unwise human race and unwise national governments to questions such as alleged contact with extraterrestrial beings, it seems fairly easy to see that certain sensitive projects of a scientific and military nature would need to be handled very carefully and could easily take a wrong turn.

Just as there are unwise among us and in military and government circles, there are also good and intelligent people who we hope will help steer American society and other societies on Earth in a good direction. A direction that will improve human development in many ways.

If the stories about “Project SERPO,” “Project CRYSTAL KNIGHT” and “Project BISHOP” have any truth to them, it’s probably the case that some of these good and intelligent insiders are trying to move things forward in this direction.


----------

